

The case against the MacBook Pro with Retina display - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2012/06/13/the-contentious-case-against-the-macbook-pro-with-retina-display/

======
davesmylie
I am disappointed, but I will probably buy one anyway. Currently using a MBA,
and it's a little underpowered (but only just).

Just means you'll need to make sure you get the max amount of ram up front.

I'm not 100% sure that the apple care warranty is needed either - at least for
New Zealanders. We have a law (The Consumers Guarantee Act) which provides
that products sold to consumers must be fit for purpose for a reasonable
length of time. This has been repeatedly defined as longer than the 12 months
warranty traditionally offered. I think given the extra price for the RD
model, I might pass on apple care this time, and rely on my consumer rights...

------
SpikeDad
Tough shit. Lessons learned from MBA being applied to new line of MBP. Is
Apple the only technology company that draws the wrath of people in this vein?
Everything is less open - it's the inevitable path of more for less that the
consumer demands.

Techno-nerds are not what's driving technology any longer - it's regular folks
that a) don't care what's in their technology as long as it's good and b) it's
better than the last thing they purchased. Get over yourselves.

